# Young lad needs advice



## deano2727 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well first, let me introduce myself. I am 18 years old and I am currently studying Law in college. I live in Ireland, a country which is in a bad shape economically. Almost everyone I know my age is immigrating to the like of Australia or Canada in search of work. I myself considered going to Oz before accepting my college degree.

As I write this I am listening to the taoiseach (president) broadcast a message to the nation on the tv on the budget that is happening on tuesday which looks set to further criple the country. Im not enjoying the life im living here in Ireland. I dont enjoy my course, I wouldnt be able to get a job if I did drop out, or even if i waited to get my degree (with the way it is now , atleast).

So recently I was thinking it would be great to just leave. Simple as that. Mexico was one of the options I looked at. I dont expect to have a better lifestyle in Mexico, but hey atleast there will be better weather and the possibility of a more peaceful and enjoyable lifestyle. I know at the tender age of 18 (although if i were to do this id be 19-20 when I do go ahead) this seems an incredibly big leap of faith, but im just sick of this place!

Obviously I know that jobs arent exactly easy to get in Mexico, and even if you do get one they are generally poorly payed, so to speak. I plan on getting some way online to make atleast 500-600 euro a month, from what I have seen would be enough to survive in Mexico as the cost of living is a lot cheaper than in Ireland.

I was just wondering if people could give me advice and opinions on this. Also where would you suggest i go in mexico, preferably somewhere suitable for someone my age. I was thinking along the lines of guadalajara or tepic. If you could gave anymore reccomendations it would be greatly recieved. Thanks for your time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Remember, Mexico has financial requirements for you to remain as a resident retiree on your own proven resources from outside Mexico. You'll need that proof to get a resident visa. A tourist visa is good for no more than 180 days and cannot be renewed in Mexico.
Getting permission to work added to your visa can be very difficult without very unique talents not available in Mexico.


----------



## deano2727 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm, would this be proof upon entering the country or while your in the country. Like so long as im making X amount per month I will be allowed to stay there. Or will I need to be showing like wage slip from a company each month. Since I will be working on my own on the internet without any real documentation of money coming in and the actual money itself being variable (Could make 100 dollers one month and 2000 the next), this could prove to be a stumbling block. Thanks for pointing this out though.

I wouldnt mind doing a job over there so long as I wasnt like getting payed a doller an hour or something. Wouldnt really be fussed on what I done. I know it would be very hard to get a menial job over there though as they are set aside for citizens.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

This smells like a troll for something else


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

deano2727 said:


> Hmmm, would this be proof upon entering the country or while your in the country. Like so long as im making X amount per month I will be allowed to stay there. Or will I need to be showing like wage slip from a company each month. Since I will be working on my own on the internet without any real documentation of money coming in and the actual money itself being variable (Could make 100 dollers one month and 2000 the next), this could prove to be a stumbling block. Thanks for pointing this out though.
> 
> I wouldnt mind doing a job over there so long as I wasnt like getting payed a doller an hour or something. Wouldnt really be fussed on what I done. I know it would be very hard to get a menial job over there though as they are set aside for citizens.


For a person that is studying law your sentence structure, spelling, grammar, etc. leaves something to be desired. I know that young people have a tendency to cut corners in texting but if you want to pursue law remember that every word has a specific meaning and you should give more thought to your postings.

I have been responsible for examining numerous resumes and many didn’t even get to second base because of such mistakes. (It is true that the positions required a proficiency in English. Some positions might not require that but you indicate an interest in law.)

You will be judged on your presentation when it comes to work.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Go West Young Man..LOL*

If I were in your shoes I would finish college so I have some kind of degree, then search in your own country to find companies that do business in Mexico, then get a job with them and ask for a transfer to their Mexico site...

most young folks go to resort areas so they blend in and may find an occasional bar tending gig...or desk sitting at a hostel for a room...Not to Tepic or Guadalajara, maybe the university in GTO to learn Spanish which I guess you do not speak well enough get a job...

Thousands of Mexican citizens go illegally to the USA every year looking for work, don't you think if there was enough work for every one they would not spend thousands of dollars and risk their lives to get to the USA...Kinda funny,you want to run away to a place where 11 million folks have already run away from............

I hope your online income is a job and you are not depending on online poker to live off of, nothing worse than being broke in a foreign land.....surety y paz

By the way you would need to show 3 months previous bank statements showing you were making about $1250 USD a month and a criminal background check ot obtain an FM3 working permit............


----------



## deano2727 (Dec 4, 2011)

Detailman said:


> For a person that is studying law your sentence structure, spelling, grammar, etc. leaves something to be desired. I know that young people have a tendency to cut corners in texting but if you want to pursue law remember that every word has a specific meaning and you should give more thought to your postings.
> 
> I have been responsible for examining numerous resumes and many didn’t even get to second base because of such mistakes. (It is true that the positions required a proficiency in English. Some positions might not require that but you indicate an interest in law.)
> 
> You will be judged on your presentation when it comes to work.


Perhaps this is the troll you speak of?

I don't want to come across as rude, but I fail to see where my competency in English grammar comes in to relevance in regard to my original post, especially since im asking about moving to a spanish speaking country.
I did mention previously I do not care much for my course. In saying that I have passed all previous exams to date (im in first year) without much effort, so obviously my lecturers look past my incompetent grammar, structure and spellings.

Please people, although all feedback is greatly appreciated, keep on topic!

@Chicois, I understand your opinion. I have heard it so much in the past few years "Get a degree then do what you want" etc. As sound advise as it probably is, I just feel I need change. I feel like I'll go insane if I stay here any Longer. 
Also no, my income would not be reliant on the proccess of gambling.


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

Can you get your 180 in Mexico then do a turn around in Guatemala ? Anyone know ?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Guatemala or Belize


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

Most of my life I have listened to older people tell me what I should do. I listened and mostly regret it to this day. You are young and sound tough and self reliant. I envy the adventures you will have.

BTW I don't spell too good either


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

...and holodeck, your grammar leaves something to be desired  but anyway...

to the young Scot - I am not put off by your post, at your age and not being a Yank, some of us would say - "is he for real?" - well I think you are. Just because you don't speak or spell the way we do, and that your typing and grammar is not "up to scratch" for some of us, I firmly believe you are not a troll, but looking for answers. - and the crack about listening to old people, I'm 61, and the jury is still out on how their advice treated me, but I'm here.

I would refer our young Scot to many threads here about visas and working and such, do a "search" on the site. You will need at least 3 months of bank statement to prove you will not be a burden to Mexico if you want more than a 180 day tourist visa.

The difficulty with language - it shouldn't be a bother - you are still young enough and used to study that you will learn it. As far as the environment - yeah, I'd like to get out of Scotland also...seems like it is damp and cold...from what I read here in the US, most of the time...Mexico, in the mountains is a place where people don't even have central heating and air conditioning [in some places].

I'm rambling...but as an older guy...you need to inventory your skills and before you leave your home country, be sure you have the necessary tools to live as you like. Being poor in a new country as a stranger is a lot worse than being poor in your home country.

Best of luck to you...but remember leaving Scotland may not be the way to solve your dilemma.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Guatemala or Belize


For a young single person, this sounds like a great adventure, go here, then go there, then go to the next place, but how does the adventure get financed and where in the end do you call "home"?

Yes with internet and Skype and whatever, physical "home" is changing, heck some people have made Starbucks "home" (couldn't get a table yesterday so I am crochety about that.  ) and at age 20 it doesn't matter. One day it will, and then what?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> ...and holodeck, your grammar leaves something to be desired  but anyway...
> 
> to the young Scot - I am not put off by your post, at your age and not being a Yank, some of us would say - "is he for real?" - well I think you are. Just because you don't speak or spell the way we do, and that your typing and grammar is not "up to scratch" for some of us, I firmly believe you are not a troll, but looking for answers. - and the crack about listening to old people, I'm 61, and the jury is still out on how their advice treated me, but I'm here.
> 
> ...



Who is this Scot you keep referring too, the young man is Irish and lives in Ireland, the only thing Scotch around is this 12 year old stuff in my liquor cabinet..........


----------



## deano2727 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow. I was unaware at how big a deal grammar and such was on these forums. Its not as if my posts have consisted of " I wnt 2 GO to mEXICo! I lyk bUrittos!". I believe my spelling to be of ample quality, infact I would consider myself as a proficient speller. Perhaps if anything then yes, my grammar does leave room for improvement. I have been scrutinised more on this thread than I have all semester, literally. 
However I shall not worry about this and I would like to thank you for all the advise that has been supplied to date. 

@FHBOY, you've hit the nail on the head. These days finance is everything. None of this is or will be possible unless I had a regular income that would support me, leaving cash aside for emergencies.

Home for me is a concept that I try not to adhere with too much. I have always been rather nomadic.

Some people will say, move to America, Australia, or Canada. I believe this will be much the same as where I currently am, slightly better if at all. As well as this, it would prove to be a lot more costly going this route and probabaly not be even half the experience as going to a "lesser-developed country".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

deano2727 said:


> Wow. I was unaware at how big a deal grammar and such was on these forums. Its not as if my posts have consisted of " I wnt 2 GO to mEXICo! I lyk bUrittos!". I believe my spelling to be of ample quality, infact I would consider myself as a proficient speller. Perhaps if anything then yes, my grammar does leave room for improvement. I have been scrutinised more on this thread than I have all semester, literally.
> However I shall not worry about this and I would like to thank you for all the advise that has been supplied to date.


You should keep in mind that in terms of knowing what kind of person you are, all we have to go on is the way you write, which includes such vital details as grammar, aka the structure of the language, the thing that gives it shape, meaning and style, and spelling. That could explain some of the less complimentary comments you've received here.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*C'mon Guys*



Isla Verde said:


> You should keep in mind that in terms of knowing what kind of person you are, all we have to go on is the way you write, which includes such vital details as grammar, aka the structure of the language, the thing that gives it shape, meaning and style, and spelling. That could explain some of the less complimentary comments you've received here.


Lay off the man about his English and writing already...jeez! 

Oh, and the man has a Scottish flag in his header, there is nothing Irish about that...except my Irish which you are getting up.

This young man shows a great deal of gumption - and an awareness that he needs to do something else with his life. It will take guts and bravery, and now as I approach 62 and have decided finally to do the same thing - he's got a forty year head start.

You know what they say, "We grow too soon old and too late smart."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Lay off the man about his English and writing already...jeez!


Jeez! I wasn't criticizing his posts, just explaining why his writing style may have made a less than favorable impression on some forum members.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Jeez! I wasn't criticizing his posts, just explaining why his writing style may have made a less than favorable impression on some forum members.


  Sticklers!!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Sticklers!!!


Yes, I am one of them and proud of it. It goes with the territory since I've been a language teacher and translator all of my professional life.


----------



## holodeck (Oct 14, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Yes, I am one of them and proud of it. It goes with the territory since I've been a language teacher and translator all of my professional life.


And look.. look everybody... how smart and clever I am.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

holodeck said:


> And look.. look everybody... how smart and clever I am.


That's not what I meant at all. Since I am a language teacher, I'm very aware of language and how it is used. And, yes, I am clever and proud of what I am. What's wrong with that? I hope that you are proud of whatever makes you special, holodeck.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

FHBOY;

Oh, and the man has a Scottish flag in his header, there is nothing Irish about that...except my Irish which you are getting up.


Guess my old eyes are getting worse, I did not see or know what the flag of Scotland looked like, I thought that was his signature...............


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

A number of American and Indian firms have opened call centers in Guatemala. Problem is there aren't enough English speaking Guatemalans to fill their needs. Only pays $500-600USD a month but if you have something online to add to that might be worth it. This is a legitimate job working for companies like Xerox.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> A number of American and Indian firms have opened call centers in Guatemala. Problem is there aren't enough English speaking Guatemalans to fill their needs. Only pays $500-600USD a month but if you have something online to add to that might be worth it. This is a legitimate job working for companies like Xerox.


Why on earth open call centers requiring English-speakers in a country like Guatemala with a lack of them? It sounds like someone did some bad planning.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Why on earth open call centers requiring English-speakers in a country like Guatemala with a lack of them? It sounds like someone did some bad planning.


Apparently they're taking advantage of Guatemala's very low costs and being on the same time zone as the U.S.. Supposed to be close to 20,000 jobs spread out among the various companies, with not quite enough English speaking Guatemalans to fill all the openings. GE has a very large office going by the name GenPac if I remember right and they've created 2000 scholarships to teach young Guatemalans English. I might give it a try myself if I need to.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla, it is for americans, like when you call your credit card company and it answered by someone in India or the Philippines...I called 411 once and got Manila....wages are cheaper...........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, it is for americans, like when you call your credit card company and it answered by someone in India or the Philippines...I called 411 once and got Manila....wages are cheaper...........


I understand what it's for, and I understand that costs must be really low in Guatemala, but, unlike India, it's not a country overflowing with English speakers. Well, it might provide some jobs for English teachers to train workers for these call centers, but they probably wouldn't pay well enough to entice most qualified native speakers of English to go down there to work. I wonder how it will all work out in the end.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I understand what it's for, and I understand that costs must be really low in Guatemala, but, unlike India, it's not a country overflowing with English speakers. Well, it might provide some jobs for English teachers to train workers for these call centers, but they probably wouldn't pay well enough to entice most qualified native speakers of English to go down there to work. I wonder how it will all work out in the end.


I just did some snooping on Google. Apparently it's going well. Ran across a recent article that said there are currently 27,000 jobs provided by the call center industry and they expected growth to 50,000 jobs. It occurred to me that many Guatemalans have worked in the States, probably the 2nd largest group after Mexicans. Certainly some are proficient in English, and the ones who have had kids in the States probably have fluent children. Probably have professionals in Guatemala who have studied English who do this on the side for extra income too.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Trying to control Mexican Guatamalian border*



vantexan said:


> IIt occurred to me that many Guatemalans have worked in the States, probably the 2nd largest group after Mexicans



I remember reading in a few publications that one of the unwritten agreements was before NAFTA would be finalized by Clinton that Mexico would try to control it's Southern border because of the Central Americans flocking in huge numbers illegally into California back then and upsetting the apple cart, so to speak. 

Mexico sent their general from DF who was the trouble maker and corrupt but connected and powerful to do the job to Chiapas. then the rest is history which caused the most destructive period of public relations in recent history because of the battle there of the indigence residents to fight off this monster general and his troops.
Mexico City did nothing to stop it for years.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's not what I meant at all. Since I am a language teacher, I'm very aware of language and how it is used. And, yes, I am clever and proud of what I am. What's wrong with that? I hope that you are proud of whatever makes you special, holodeck.


Isla - Holo: Now just smile at each other and shake hands, we all need to play together in this sandbox


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla-Holo, Thank you both for high jacking this thread...can we now return to the OP's question?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

As to the OP's original question, I only see one real problem for him and that is proving the $1250 per month in income to get his visa. Actually, we really don't know the quantity of money that will be required by the time he gets here because the new law hasn't been posted nor put into effect. The provisional directive that has been posted has no requirements for income, however I suspect that the eventual law/policy will have some minimum income needed to qualify. Let's assume it's $1250 USD or, using current exchange rates, 935 euros.


@ Deano2727 -- As soon as you are earning money, start socking as much as you can into a savings account until you have the euro equivalent of $3750 US (3x1250) or 2800 euros. Three months before you plan to apply for your visa in Mexico, begin to transfer 933 euros from that saving account into a checking account each month so that you will be able to show evidence of an "income" of $1250 USD per month for three prior months by showing the statement form the checking account.

Once you have the visa you can live on whatever you have as income -- you don't need to continuously have the $1250 USD as income. You said you expect to make 650 euros a month, which is $870 USD (or $11,740 pesos). That might be a little tight depending on your lifestyle, especially in a city like Mexico City or Guadalajara, but you can get by. I know a fellow that receives a pension of about $650 USD per month and he survives but it's a bit of a challenge for him. He moved out to the countryside outside or Guanajuato to find lower rent. A lot of Mexican families get by on less than the peso of equivalent of 650 euros per month.

In any case, you can make it happen if you can save a little beforehand. Good luck!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Isla-Holo, Thank you both for high jacking this thread...can we now return to the OP's question?


Sorry. Talk of call centers in foreign lands always gets my dander up. I´ll try to control myself in future!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My best guess is that the required income/resources will increase as what used to be FM3 and FM2 are being merged. So, worst case scenario, double the amount. 
Yes, presently you do have to prove your resources every five years, when applying for a new visa. The four annual renewals don't require proofs at the present time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> My best guess is that the required income/resources will increase as what used to be FM3 and FM2 are being merged. So, worst case scenario, double the amount.
> Yes, presently you do have to prove your resources every five years, when applying for a new visa. The four annual renewals don't require proofs at the present time.


Another option is for the OP to come here and apply for a working visa, most likely teaching English classes, either for an institute or working on his own. Then he wouldn't need to prove a minimum monthly income as those do who are here on a _rentista_ visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

He would have to have an 'escape plan' if he didn't find a supporting employer within 180 days.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> He would have to have an 'escape plan' if he didn't find a supporting employer within 180 days.


That's true, but if he applies for a visa to work _de manera independiente_, then he could apply for jobs at different schools and also look for private students on his own. All he would have to do when it came time to renew his working visa every year is show proof that he's paid taxes in a timely fashion. That's what I do.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Also true, but he might not get the working permission, so he should be ready and able to depart. Unpleasant surprises aren't fun.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Also true, but he might not get the working permission, so he should be ready and able to depart. Unpleasant surprises aren't fun.


No, they're not. Actually, to be on the safe side, and since the OP is young and doesn't have a college degree, he would be advised to come here and take a short TEFL training course before dealing with the bureaucrats at INM. With a decent TEFL certificate in hand, he shouldn't have any trouble getting the visa.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> My best guess is that the required income/resources will increase as what used to be FM3 and FM2 are being merged. So, worst case scenario, double the amount.


If they double it, I'm in trouble and I suspect a lot of others would be too. I really doubt they're going to want to drive so many rentistas out of the country -- too many ****** dollars would be lost!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Toursts are heavily favored over resident expats, as they spend a lot more per day and make few demands on local infrastructure or sensibilities. 
Evidence: There are now new requirements for cars coming into Mexico permanently (anything beyond a tourist permit?????) to have a current emissions sticker from one of the US border states, less than six months old. They're now sending back cars that don't have them; except for tourists.
I don't know yet how they'll treat visa holders who are resident in Mexico but still have cars on 'importadas temporales'.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Evidence: There are now new requirements for cars coming into Mexico permanently (anything beyond a tourist permit?????) to have a current emissions sticker from one of the US border states, less than six months old. They're now sending back cars that don't have them; except for tourists.


That could be because a tourist won't be in Mexico long enough for his car to add significantly to air pollution, while a resident expat (and his car) will be around for years.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

That's all we need, a whole group of Mexicans speaking English with an Irish of Scotch accent........ 

circle 110, as you can see lately the Mexican Gov. does not care if retirees are affected in law changes,
an example is putting a 200 to 400 dollar deposit on your car when you enter, soon there might be smog checks on imported vehicles and possibly charging for use of the Sentri and Ready lanes....maybe soon the cartels will have their own booth selling stickers for safe passage along the frontera,.........


----------

